# Children's Adirondack chairs?



## snipe523 (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone have plans for children's adirondack chairs? I am going to be buolding these as Christmas presents for my wife's cousins and figure I might as well get an early jump on them. Only problem is I don't have any plans :blink:


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

A possible solution... although I don't know if this would be considered "cheating" in woodworking circles.

http://www.patiofurniturestation.com/Adirondack-Junior-Chair.htm

It'll likely arrive totally disassembled, just use each piece as a template... trace and go. What's more, you'll have all the hardware as well, if you decide to use it. At $55 plus shipping, it's a little expensive as far as plans go, but if you dig around on the net, you might find one for less.

Got the idea last month while I was looking at one of those cheap Chi-Com adirondacks that they sell at Harbor Freight. I think they sell for about $29. Figured I could buy one, then use it as a template to make a more substantial piece out of better wood.


----------



## snipe523 (Oct 1, 2007)

That actually seems like a good idea. I never thought of doing that.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

For what it's worth, plenty of the woodworking magazines have plans for adirondak chairs for free. Just scale them to about 5/8 size or so and you should be fine, unless the kids are really young.


----------

